# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  رحبوا فيني

## بحر الفن

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى وراح اقدم لكم اخر اخبار الفن والمسرح المحلي والخليجي والافلام القصيرة
واتمنى ان يحوز على رضاكم

تحياتي
بحر الفن

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية  ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## القلب المرح

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/5221.gif[/IMG]

----------


## فرح



----------


## بحر الفن

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
اتوجه بالشكر الجزيل لكل من رحب بي في هذا المنتدى الجميل والاكثر من رائع واتمنى ان اطرح المواضيع المفيدة والشيقة
تحياتي
بحر الفن

----------


## ِAmeer

مرحبا بك أخي بحر الفن مع اسرتك الثانية شبكة الناصرة 
إن شاء الله تفيدنا ونستفيد من إبداعك وقلمك الخفي

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح

تحياتي
أمير الظلام

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*





حيــاك اللــه اخـوي
نــورت المنتــدى
واذا بغيــت أي شــى
إحنــا فــي الخدمــة




*

----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## حميد

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/la2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك أخي الغالي :-



..*..بحرالفن..*..


بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...


وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...


وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...


وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...


أهلاً وسهلاً بك...


:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:


بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...


بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...


وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ...


مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...




أختكم


»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## سمراء



----------


## أسرار الليل



----------


## أسرار الليل



----------


## ام الحلوين



----------


## عماد علي

أهلا وسهلا بمن *ألقى في منتدانا رواسيه* *أهلا وسهلا بك وبمن عرفنا عليك** ...* *منتدانا الغالي يفتح ذراعيه لاستقبالك الميمون يا بحر الفن**...* *نفتخر بك عضوا ويشرفنا تواجدك* *الكريم بيننا فأهلا وسهلا بك يالغالي**.*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

بكــل الحب*..* *بكــل الفرح**..* *بكــل البهجة**..* *بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة**..* *بحروف تعبر عن نفسها**..* *بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها**..* *ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس**..* *بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و**حنـــان**..* *بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان**..* *بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال**..* *بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر**..* *بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا**..* *أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا**..* *بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام**..* *المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا**..* *وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا**..* *تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك**..* 
*المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن**..*
*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*عانقت جدران منتدانا*
*عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت*
*مساحاته بأعذب* *عبارات الود والترحيب* 
*ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة*
*لكفوفـك* *لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور*
*الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن**نجني منهـ**ا*
*إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك* 
*كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف* 
*بعضنا**البعض في كل المجالات*
*اًهل هلاَ بك أخي الكريم** ..* 

*¨°o.O ( ..^بحر الفن^.. ) O.o°¨* 
*حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً** ..* 

*ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك*
*ان**شاء الله تسمتع معــانا*
*وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا*
*وبانتظار مشاركاتـك**وابداعاتـك* *ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله*

*أهلا بك أختي .. والمنتدى وأهله تشرفوا بوجودك بينهم* 
*فأهلا**بك يا من تجمل* 
*شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*
*بمقدمه*
*وانتشرت رائحة العود في أرجائه*


*مرحبا بك الف و مليون*
*ويسلم راس من دلك علينا*


*وان شاء الله تستفيد وتفيد**وتبدعنا بقلمك المنتظر*


*وكلنا في انتظار مشاركاتك*
*اطيب التحيات وارقها*
*°¨¨™¤¦ الأمل البعيد ¦¤™¨¨°*

----------


## بحر الفن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

أتقدم بجزيل الشكر لاعضاء شبكة ومنتدى الناصرة للترحيب الشيق الذي تلقيته منكم واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع

تحياتي
بحرالفن

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكـ اخوي
بحر الفن
آآسفة على التآخير

----------


## عواميه حلوه



----------

